# Not at all what I wanted



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes they find us, instead of us finding them.

He is a cutie!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hesw very handsome, and I wish you many, many happy hours riding through the woods.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

He's cute! Do I see the making of a new BFF?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Enjoy yourself, with him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

He looks like a gentle and handsome boy. Congrats!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, he looks like a real sweetie. I can see some morgan through the shape of his neck/hindquarters but it's a little hard to see from the angle of the pic. Also, is his back a little swayed? I think he looks older than 12, too! Though maybe he's been out of work for awhile and will build up some muscle once you two hit the trails together!

What's the sweet boy's name?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He is gentle and kind and very laid back.
I think we will be good friends.

I'm hoping to hit the woods Sunday, but it might be too wet since we are in for rain/sleet tomorrow and Saturday morning. I'll wait for the roads to clear before I go pick him up.

No name known at this time. the barn is going to check with his previous owner. He is a bit of a throwaway. Trail horse taken over by the boarding barn and then a lesson horse to pay his way and now out of a job due to the economy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Teresa, he is beautiful! He reminds me of a friends horse I used to ride a couple time a week. His name was Charlie, and he was a TB/Belgian cross. He was a great ride. HAPPY TRAILS!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to your new family mr. Handsome. Looking forward to some more pics.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Whatever he is, he's pretty!! Happy Trails to You!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He sure looks like a sweet boy! Have fun with him!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Teresa!!! He's a beauty!!! I think I'm in love! Can I come and ride him too??

He reminds me of my old mare Sha-Gra. SHe was the sweetest. Him and my girl look so much a like. Same body stucture, but different color. Can't wait to hear more about him!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Aw, he looks like a real sweetie. I can see some morgan through the shape of his neck/hindquarters but it's a little hard to see from the angle of the pic. *Also, is his back a little swayed?* *I think he looks older than 12, too!* Though maybe he's been out of work for awhile and will build up some muscle once you two hit the trails together!
> 
> What's the sweet boy's name?


I noticed the same... 

I see a little Morgan in him too, and/or he reminds me a little of a friend's horse (Morgan Arab cross). 

I really love his coloring<:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats, Teresa! Enjoy your new boy!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am happy for you Teresa.
And did you said sleet tomorrow? Thank goodness I don't work on Fridays so I can stay home.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

For some reason, this triggered a memory of something someone very wise once said to me a long time ago...

_It's much easier to love someone you like than it is to like someone you love._

:heartbeat


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I know nothing about horses but I love his wavy mane. Have fun with him...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a lucky horse and lucky rider!
Enjoy your new trail buddy...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good fit. I used to lease a horse and she was good for teaching me things, including to expect the odd spook. She'd spook at the dumbest things then look at me as if to say 'OOPS' and then she'd be fine with the same thing from then on. Loved to snuggle too.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He's beautiful. I bet he'll be the most perfect horse ever.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

When I picked out Beau through the rescue he was not at all what I thought I was looking for. He turned out to be a true gem....
Happy trails!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He's a real cutie! Wishing you many many happy years together.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Teresa - just now seeing this and hope you were able to pick this guy up yesterday and can go riding today. I don't know anything about horses but he is a cutie. Please post some more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I picked him up yesterday. Not without many misgivings.:uhoh: He seems to be in good health:crossfing and most importantly his mind is where I need it to be. No spook, no big issues and just an easy going lug. He does look like a plow horse, but his mind is wonderful.

MIL is rather appalled that he is not pretty. I told her I have pretty and she is a tough, sometimes scary ride (Shelby - Arab/Quarter cross). Shelby is currently segregated in the round pen since she mostly wants to fight the new guy.:doh: He is standing right next to her and trying to make friends. She periodically bawls and squalls and rears and strikes the rails.:uhoh::no: She has at least stopped trying to bite him. I shall build a separate paddock today. 

DH said "Well, this is not the kind of horse I expected you to buy" and MIL thinks he is ugly and said he sounds like a Jackass. I told her the Jackass is Shelby doing her bawling.:doh: The new guy hasn't made many sounds at all.

He is friendly and calm and follows me around. Having treats in my pocket is probably a big part of that. He also lets me hug him. 

His name is Ranger, but he just doesn't look like a Ranger to me. I don't know what he looks like and am not good at names so it may stick.

I am not usually impulsive when it comes to buying a horse, but I was sooooo impressed with his demeanor, lack of tension and responsive ride. Going from an Arab to him is a huge difference, but I think I'll appreciate many of the differences. 

I have a good friend who has also been looking for a trail horse and she is jealous. She met me at the barn to get him yesterday and wants to come over today. She lost her Arab two years ago (to colic) and has been riding Cotton while I rode Shelby so she lost a friend too when he died. I never took a picture of them together. I thought I had all the time in the world.

I'll try him out on our dirt road today and if all goes well, I'll let my friend ride him. She has less ability to handle a problem so I want to TRY to make sure there isn't one. Ranger is going to help us both heal. :

I'll be sure and take pictures too.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is cute! I think you two will have fun together. It sounds like he is a nice boy. I think Cotton would approve. Have fun today if you can get out with him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a Quarter/Arab cross mare who wants to fight with him right now. Shelby did well with Cotton, but has not been a safe ride alone. Bucking, trying to rip the reins out of my hands and trying to bolt.:doh:

I know the problem is that she looked to Cotton for reassurance instead of me, but it is still more than I want/can deal with right now.:uhoh:

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Awwwww Teresa, he looks like such a sweetheart. I think you both need each other. Your post brought tears to my eyes. I bet the love and attention and good fun you have with him will bring out all the beauty in him - and I don't think he looks like a plow horse.  I love a bay. Post more pictures soon. I can't wait to see his summer coat. I'm happy for you both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Awwwww Teresa, he looks like such a sweetheart.


He is sweet and a gentleman. He even lets me stand there hugging him. I've surely missed that.:smooch:

and Tessalover - I sure wished you lived close. I'd love to have you go riding with me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Congratulations* Teresa, your new boy is beautiful and he sounds wonderful!!!!

Enjoy him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beauty is as beauty does so I think he's gorgeous! Sometimes we are lucky enough to find just what we need, and this looks to be such a case. BTW, our rescue springer was named Ranger when we adopted him. He's turned into the most loving, loyal pal......just like your guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Morgan is so handsome and I am so happy for you and Him!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> He is sweet and a gentleman. He even lets me stand there hugging him.


That's why I love boy horses.... my guy has always been the same way, he will just stand there while he gets kissed and hugged and absorb it all. :smooch: 

Have a lot of fun with your new guy<:

I still absolutely love his coloring and don't see any ugly....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I hear the beginnings of hope, trust and love in your 'voice'.

Pretty is as pretty does: I think he's beautiful. Happy Trails To You!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I only rode up and down the dirt road since the mountain trail is too wet.
Ranger did well and we had a good time. Shelby stayed home and moaned about us leaving her:doh:, but she still cannot be turned out with him. That girl is a walking attitude.:uhoh::no:

Ranger went away from home with just a little resistance and came home at a walk every time. He was quite willing to go further, but my friend was at my house since she was worried about me riding without backup.

I haven't ridden this much since Cotton died. Jack even went down the road with me. Healing is beginning.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i think he is beautiful.
hes not ugly at all.. he looks so gentle and loving.
i love his colouring..i always wanted those colours if i ever to buy a horse.
my mom promised if we ever won the lotto..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh Teresa, I'm so happy for you! Ranger is beautiful in my eyes and I hope the healing/bonding continues! I'm sorry I've not seen this thread before now....this makes my day! Happy Trail riding to the both of you!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was bad and didn't get pictures today. I was too busy riding and doing horse chores.

Ranger isn't really sway backed, but he is very high in the withers and it does giver his back an odd shape. It seems I will need a special kind of pad to make sure the saddle stays off his withers. I did not try my heavy saddle on him today. It will be my luck it fits him better. Ugh - lifting it is not fun, but I'll get all muscly.

Ranger is a lovely reddish bay with a red&black THICK and wavy mane and tail. He has two black socks on his right side and two white ones on his left side. I've never seen socks like that before. He also has a bit of a hair mustache or pokey lips which he uses very well to search for treats.

I guess you know he finds them too. Never fear, Diva Shelby is getting her fair share of attention and treats, but Ranger gets the hugging (Shelby doesn't like huggng anyway).


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aww he's beautiful! congrats!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I don't think he's ugly at all. Nothing like a good calm boy anyways.

I'm slightly jealous. 

Only a tad. 




Ok maybe a lot.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I haven't ridden this much since Cotton died. Jack even went down the road with me. Healing is beginning.


So happy you are getting back out on the trail, Jack must love it too  I love Rangers red coloring


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sometimes the most wonderful and gentle souls come in a less than "perfect" package, but they sure are worth it. It kept on bothering me that your MIL would judge Ranger on his unique look. My Barkley was definitely not a standard looking Golden, with his long snout, long ears and curly fur...even some of the "leadership" in the rescue group made fun of his looks (which I found appalling by the way), but he turned out to be the sweetest, most gentle soul who absolutely adored us to his very last breath. The most wonderful thing about it was after we adopted him and he bonded to us, his coat got luxuriously thick and curly and very very soft and he just exuded happiness. We were walking with the rescue group in a St Pat's day parade and the announcer stopped the parade when we were at the grandstand and went on and on about the beautiful red curly golden in our group---our Barkley! He totally ignored the other 25 or so dogs, all looking like the "typical" golden retriever. Some of those people that snickered about Barkley were also in the parade. After that experience I always told Barkley he was a show stopper. He held his head proud wherever he went--he knew he looked good in the eyes of those he loved the most! 

I just know Ranger is going to be a "Barkley" for you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Ranger's gorgeous! I can definitely see the Morgan in him. Morgans are my second favorite breed behind Arabs. If I had the money, I would have horses again. I loved trail riding and it kept me, and the dogs, in shape. Enjoy your new sweet boy. I am very envious.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the only 'ugly' here is your MIL's attitude. Sorry, but I had to comment. "Never judge a book by its cover," as the saying goes. True beauty lies within. And I think Ranger looks just fine; I love his wavy mane.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Harry loves getting his hugs...in fact he'll come right up face to face 'asking' for a hug. I think you've got a lover there. Glad to hear you're having fun rides.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The pretty girl is still being a witch so she is in the round pen until they get along better. Ranger has the choice to come up to her or not and he stands very close wishing to be friends. He is a sweetheart and quite a nice ride. His jog is very nice, his trot is pretty good and we haven't cantered yet due to the wet ground and lack of a safe area. He resists just a little at times (initially going from home, not being allowed to turn up the neighbor's driveway), but is certainly a gentleman and it is only a token resistance. He has no problem with the dogs. Not even JRT mix Trouble who insists on standing up on his hind legs to see if he drips milk like Shelby does.:doh: Jack is being smart and keeping a little distance, but he sure was happy to have me get a horse out again. Me too. I know our first trail ride will be bittersweet without Cotton and Copper, but it will be good for us too.

My MIL frequently says things that are out of line. Many less this visit so it is improving. She called DH today when she couldn't get me and he thinks she is worried she hurt my feelings. Made me mad more like it.
She told him Ranger looked better Sunday........

Okay. I know he is nothing like what I wanted lookwise and he is "coarse" with his boxy head and treetrunk legs, but is very, very sweet. A Barkley for sure.:smooch: Even down to the waves and curls. His halter was too tight so he has marks on his head from it. Hopefully they will go away now that he isn't haltered. A halter is cheap - why use one so tight? I know, it is just like dogs with chains embedded (Copper had one of those).

there was no tension for me or Ranger on our ride yesterday.: I've been on too many problem horses lately and it was a pure pleasure. I'm going to go give him some treats and hugs from everybody.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> The pretty girl is still being a witch so she is in the round pen until they get along better. Ranger has the choice to come up to her or not and he stands very close wishing to be friends. He is a sweetheart and quite a nice ride. His jog is very nice, his trot is pretty good and we haven't cantered yet due to the wet ground and lack of a safe area. He resists just a little at times (initially going from home, not being allowed to turn up the neighbor's driveway), but is certainly a gentleman and it is only a token resistance. He has no problem with the dogs. Not even JRT mix Trouble who insists on standing up on his hind legs to see if he drips milk like Shelby does.:doh: Jack is being smart and keeping a little distance, but he sure was happy to have me get a horse out again. Me too. I know our first trail ride will be bittersweet without Cotton and Copper, but it will be good for us too.
> 
> My MIL frequently says things that are out of line. Many less this visit so it is improving. She called DH today when she couldn't get me and he thinks she is worried she hurt my feelings. Made me mad more like it.
> She told him Ranger looked better Sunday........
> ...


I think your MIL and my mother are made from the same cloth: twins of different mothers! I call it her loss of filters. 

Those waves and curls in the mane do remind me of Barkley. Barkley got Gentle Leader marks until we stopped it too! Ranger is definitely made in Barkley's mold, just he's a Morgan instead of a goofy Golden. He sounds like he has a very pleasing and easy going demeanor, just like Goldens! 

Enjoy your rides!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like you got what NEEDED instead of what you WANTED!
I think this was a great choice!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, he sounds perfect!! I can't believe your MIL said he was ugly...I think he's a great looking horse! He has a real kind eye, from what I can see in that pic. I'm really jealous of you having a good trail horse. Mine is NOT a good trail horse. Even at 16 yrs of age and 12 years of being shown all over, he'll still spook at the dumbest things "just for fun". I wish I lived closer...the few times I did take my guy out on trails, he was fine if sandwhiched between two calm ones. Though he did constantly try to chew on one's mane, just like racehorses being led to a starting gate by their ponies!

I think it goes without saying that I like the name Ranger! But if you want a different name...he looks like he needs a good, strong name. Like Cody. Or Bill (ooh like the pony from LOTR). Or Steele. I'd love to see more pics, too!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Teresa, Ranger is such a beauty. He sounds like he is exactly what you needed. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Teresa, how wonderful that you have this lovely, safe and gentle soul to get you out in the fresh air again. I think he has a kindly look about him, and your MIL should pull her head out so she too can enjoy some fresh air Enjoy your new friend....how great that he doesn't mind hugs!


----------

